# Raccourcis clavier pour lancer des actions simulées



## baba78 (18 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous 
Je souhaiterais créer un script Automator mais je sais pas vraiment comment marche la bête.
Je vais vous expliquer ce que je voudrais faire et ce que j'ai commencé à faire.
Il s'agirait en fait d'un script qui simule des clics sur un jeu en flash afin de changer la qualité.
Je vous donne le site en question : http://www.extinction.fr/minijeux/
Et je souhaiterais qu'à partir de raccourcis clavier on puisse lancer ces scipts.
Du genre en appuyant sur F13, ça lance le script qui permet de mettre en Inférieure, appuyant sur F14, ça lance le script qui permet de mettre en Moyenne et en F15 ça lance le script qui permet de mettre en Supérieure.
En m'aventurant un petit peu dans Automator j'ai fais ça : 
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/1053/clich20100518174154.png
Ceci permettrait de passer en Inférieure d'après les coordonnées que j'ai utilisé.
Par contre après je sais pas du tout comment il faut faire pour assigner un raccourci clavier pour lancer ce script, et je sais même pas si le script est fonctionnel d'ailleurs. 
Parce que j'aimerais pouvoir lancer le script en tâche de fond pendant que je joue en fait.

Un coéquipier un fait un script pour windows qui est le suivant (fichier .au3) : 


```
#cs ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 AutoIt Version: 3.3.4.0
 Author:         Branl'

 Script Function:
	Raccourcis pour les options flash dans aaaah.

#ce ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
#include <Misc.au3>

Opt("MouseClickDragDelay", 75)
$x = 1
$y = 1

while 1
	If _IsPressed("70") Then
		$Pos = MouseGetPos()
		MouseClick( "right", 120 * $x, 100 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 150 * $x, 160 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseMove( $Pos[0], $Pos[1], 0)
	EndIf
	If _IsPressed("72") Then
		$Pos = MouseGetPos()
		MouseClick( "right", 100 * $x, 100 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 150 * $x, 150 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseMove( $Pos[0], $Pos[1], 0)
	EndIf
	If _IsPressed("71") Then
		$Pos = MouseGetPos()
		MouseClick( "right", 100 * $x, 100 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 150 * $x, 180 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 400 * $x, 180 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseMove( $Pos[0], $Pos[1], 0)
	EndIf
	If _IsPressed("73") Then
		$Pos = MouseGetPos()
		MouseClick( "right", 100 * $x, 100 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 150 * $x, 180 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseClick( "left", 400 * $x, 220 * $y, 1, 0)
		MouseMove( $Pos[0], $Pos[1], 0)
	EndIf
WEnd
```

Je sais pas si avec Automator c'est la bonne solution pour faire ce que je veux faire, si vous pensez que oui, pouvez-vous m'indiquer comment faire la suite ?
Sinon grâce au script de mon coéquipier jouant sur Windows, on ne peut pas le faire plus simplement en le traduisant dans un langage Mac ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Cordialement, 
Baptiste.


----------



## baba78 (25 Mai 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------

